# Marine Personal Property Tax Return ?



## huntnnut (Jan 1, 2007)

I bought my boat in November of 2005 out of State and the dealer by law had to advise the State of my purchase.  I then paid a GA State sales tax on it around the first of the year in 2006.  

Why would I be sent a Marine Personal Property Tax Return again in 2007?  Surely, they aren't taxing me again for it, or are they?


----------



## stev (Jan 1, 2007)

huntnnut said:


> I bought my boat in November of 2005 out of State and the dealer by law had to advise the State of my purchase.  I then paid a GA State sales tax on it around the first of the year in 2006.
> 
> Why would I be sent a Marine Personal Property Tax Return again in 2007?  Surely, they aren't taxing me again for it, or are they?


cant understand that .Contact your cpa and ask them.Or your finicial advisor.


----------



## Emmersom Biggens (Jan 1, 2007)

I got one of those one time and to be truthful, I think I trashed it. I was meaning to call and check on it, and I think I just didn't. They havent locked me up yet though. Somebody did tell me that it was for businesses that own boats. I had a business at the time, but the business did not own the boat.


----------



## sparky (Jan 2, 2007)

*tax*

you must pay your county taxes on marine personel property( boats,jet skis ) every year,if you don't they will add it to your house tax bill and it will show up as taxes past due,it ills me off,some counties enforce it more than others


----------



## fredw (Jan 2, 2007)

Milton, I make a contribution to Cobb County each year for ad valorem tax on my boat.  Good news is that it is tax deductable.....bad news is that it is yet another tax.  In Cobb,  we pay the ad valorem (or personal property tax) on any boat valued more than $5,000.  When the value drops below 5K, you still get the annual questionairre asking you about the value of the boat.


----------



## lake hartwell (Jan 2, 2007)

Fred and Sparky are right. It is just like autos, taxed annually. They tax it when you earn it, tax it when you spend it, tax it eveytime it changes hands at 7%, and if, IF, you have any left they tax your children on it when you die. Slick deal it changes hands 14 times they have it all!!!!


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 2, 2007)

fredw said:


> In Cobb,  we pay the ad valorem (or personal property tax) on any boat valued more than $5,000.  When the value drops below 5K, you still get the annual questionairre asking you about the value of the boat.



This is news to me.  Does anyone know how this value is typically determined?

LH, I guess this is one of those so called luxery taxes, huh....


----------



## fredw (Jan 2, 2007)

We get to pay (sometimes over and over) for our pleasures.

In Cobb, I set the value of the boat, post the value on the form, and return it to the county.  I don't know how they determine the tax rate.  I suspect that Gwinnett may have a different tax rate and your best bet may be to call them.


----------



## dixie (Jan 2, 2007)

I thought getting rid of the ad valoum tax was on sonnys to do list, oh well


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 2, 2007)

fredw said:


> We get to pay (sometimes over and over) for our pleasures.
> 
> In Cobb, I set the value of the boat, post the value on the form, and return it to the county.  I don't know how they determine the tax rate.  I suspect that Gwinnett may have a different tax rate and your best bet may be to call them.




I called the Gwinnett County Assessors Office and they gave me the following information.  The tax is based first off on the boat and motor only, the trailer is taxed separately since it's tagged.  In Gwinnett anything under $7,500.00 is exempt.  The tax is determined by the fair market value of the boat & motor which you the owner must determine to the best of your ability....  The value that is placed on the boat & motor is then multiplied by 40% and then that figure is multiplied by the current mill rate for the year filed.  Last years mill rate in Gwinnett was .03210 for comparison sake.  So if say for example the boat & motor was valued at $10,000.00 then you would take 10,000 x 40%=4000 then you would take 4000 x .03210(est.)=$128.40, so you would end up paying approximately $128.40 in Marine Personal Property Taxes for the year.

I hate paying taxes, though at least it's not like paying sales taxes all over again.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 2, 2007)

> Does anyone know how this value is typically determined?



The value comes from a boat version of the "Blue Book", that takes the original FMV, and depreciates it every year.  It's just like your car, no matter what the condition, everyone who owns a 1984 Bayliner SupremeCrapo III with a Force 140 will have the same valuation.


----------



## CAL (Jan 2, 2007)

Most everyone is correct.The state determines the fmv and the mileage rate is determined by the county.Where yours is .03210 Nut mine is .0270 and rising.


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 3, 2007)

CAL said:


> Most everyone is correct.The state determines the fmv and the mileage rate is determined by the county.Where yours is .03210 Nut mine is .0270 and rising.




Cal,

Yea, that mill rate is where they get you at. 

I'm sorry, though the part you mentioned about the MFV is incorrect according to what the assessors office told me.

I was told that the property owner that is filing the personal property tax return has to determine the fair market value of the property.  This value is to be the estimated true worth and value of the property and the form that the value is assigned to is a tax payers declaration that is sworn to and signed by the individual filing the report. 

Therefore, since the form is a sworn affidavit the county uses whatever amount you assigned to it for tax purposes, although it is subject to audit by the county/state.   

NADA is a recommended source and I was also told that one might consider contacting their dealer for such information.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 3, 2007)

> Therefore, since the form is a sworn affidavit the county uses whatever amount you assigned to it for tax purposes, although it is subject to audit by the county/state.



Put down that your boat is worth $100.00 and see what happens.

Been there, done that, got the tax bill.

You can do the same thing on your real estate.  In fact, by law, you are _required_ to file an _annual_ "return" of the value of your real estate.  Normally only businesses do.  If your figure is too low, the tax commissioner will use the assessment from the tax assessors, and leave it to you to appeal (which usually is only cost effective for large taxpayers). 

The same thing will happen with the marine property return.  You can supply a value, but if it deviates from the "Blue Book", the tax bill will be based on that, and the burden will be on you to appeal if you disagree.

BTW, it is a sworn declaration so make sure that you list all that accessory equipment, too, so you can pay taxes on it.


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 3, 2007)

25/06

That may be the case, we didn't get into that type of scenario over the phone.

According to the NADA value of my boat I may be better off to let them assign a value to it because it might just be less.... 

Seriously, I feel like I would have a hard time selling the boat for what the NADA list it's worth, even at the low retail value.  The TRUE value is only what someone would be willing to pay you for it and I feel the NADA retail values are to high with or w/o the accessories added into the equation.

Where would one find this blue book you're referring to?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jan 3, 2007)

> Where would one find this blue book you're referring to?



I was using "Blue Book" in a generic sense.  The Tax assessors office has a guide they use which is generated by the state so the values will be consistent.  I have'nt looked at it in several years, so I suspect that it is computer based.  Call your assessors and ask them what they use.


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 3, 2007)

They use the ABOS Marine Blue Book so I was told, though they tell everyone to just list the value they think it's worth....


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 3, 2007)

huntnnut said:


> They use the ABOS Marine Blue Book so I was told, though they tell everyone to just list the value they think it's worth....



Well then, I would have to tell them it is worth only $100.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jan 3, 2007)

Here is some good info on how the Blue Book works for boats and why they ask you for your value.  Boat pricing varies much more than cars depending on which Blue Book you are using and plus, you need to figure in boat condition into the value.

http://www.boats.com/content/boat-articles.jsp?contentid=2854


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 3, 2007)

DYI hunting said:


> Well then, I would have to tell them it is worth only $100.



I hear ya, though to do that would set you up for an audit.

I believe I got her figured out now...Thanks guys!


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 4, 2007)

I just got my tax form today. It's for the same boat for the past ten years (21 yr old aluminum bass boat). Don't know what they think the value has done in the past year..... I guess adding a extra room and finishing the basement may have increased the value......


----------



## Kdog (Jan 5, 2007)

Milton, since you got yours figured out, you can come do both of mine.     

Kdog


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 5, 2007)

Kdog said:


> Milton, since you got yours figured out, you can come do both of mine.
> 
> Kdog




I'll do it, I'll even swap tax bills with you... 

According to my personal appraisal and based on last years mill rate, my taxes are going to run between $211.86 and $256.80  on mine.... 

What shown above is probably about the lowest I could go and the highest I should go.  I may enter a number that would make it fall somewhere in the middle just to be on the safe side and be done with it....


----------



## Randy (Jan 5, 2007)

Yea it is nothing more than a luxury tax.  They figure if you can afford a nice boat then you can afford to pay a tax on it.  They actually learn about your boat when you register it with the DNR.  The WRD/DNR sends in a notice that a boat has been registered to you.  In fact, if it were not for requireing this DNR registration they would have not way to track it and there would be no tax.  My Mother was the tax accessor in our county.  I asked her why there was no tax on her tread mill or on my 4 wheeler.  Because it is not registered in any form.  If there is a registration or some way to track it, they tax it.  There has been many proposals to register 4 wheelers.  It has been proposed so that if it is stolen they can find it.  Wrong, they want to tax it.

On a side note Milton, they will look at your value that you right down and then check it against their form.  If you write higher they will value it at your rate.  If you write lower they will value it at their rate.  You can also expect them to visit your house to see it.  Notice that you also have to list the accessories.  They add those on to get a value as well.  I did mine last night so I will be taxed this year.  Just part of being able to afford nice toys I guess.


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 5, 2007)

Yea the Gooberment is gonna get every $$$ they can out of you, that's for sure.

If they come looking for it they may or may not see it and may make a trip for nothing because I store it at a boat storage facility a good part of the time.  I mainly just bring it home to clean it up or to work on it or if I'm just to lazy to run by there and drop it off after leaving the lake.

Those accessories that are not permenantly mounted and are removable I'm not including.  In my case they weren't purchased with the boat and IMO shouldn't be included.  Some of these items are removed from the boat each trip as well.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, I should not need to be taxed on either of mine since neither meet the $7500 mark.

Guess i will get the forms filled out and sent in.

BTW Milton, if you want to trade forms and taxes, we may as well just trade boats.     

Kdog


----------



## huntnnut (Jan 5, 2007)

Kdog said:


> Well, I should not need to be taxed on either of mine since neither meet the $7500 mark.
> 
> Guess i will get the forms filled out and sent in.
> 
> ...




Kevin,

Well if we're going to do that, we may as well trade the payment books also...I mean I wouldn't want to short change you or anything....


----------



## capt stan (Jan 5, 2007)

tell me about it. $400.00 bucks for tax on the boat this year  Bad part is we are loosing access to the water with all the coastal developments going up. I soon won't be able to launch my boat in my own county...But you can bet they will still tax me for it


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 5, 2007)

I received a tax bill one year from Fulton County (county of residence) and also from Hall County (county of storage facility I was using).   What a mess that was.   And my boat wasn't even close to being worth $7500.,IMO.  I had to write to both counties so that this would get straightened out...seems that the boat stayed in Forsyth/Hall area most all year and not in Fulton.  Finally sold that boat just to get out of the mess it was causing...that and Lanmar Marina was upping the storage and docking fee's big time.   Best day of my life was when I bought that 22 footer...2nd best was the day I sold it!


----------



## todd pursley (Jan 5, 2007)

the county that i live in pretty easy on the value of my boat.
I also called them about four years ago when I got my first luxory tax bill and the lady told me to make sure it was at least half of the real value and I would not have a problem so that is what I did.


----------



## Kdog (Jan 7, 2007)

Milton, I think I will just let you keep yours for now.    

Kdog


----------



## gdaagent (Jan 10, 2007)

I used to get those when I had a new boat. I ignored them until I got a notice in the mail.

If you read it carefully, it says that if the boat stays at your residence for more than 180 days during the calendar year, you have to pay a tax for possessing it. I went to the tax office and asked them what it was. The lady told me that the property(boat) could be confiscated by the county and sold to pay the tax. I told them that they would get the payment book with it.

I ended up telling her that the boat stayed in FL at my mothers house from March through October. I had to fill out a form stating this.

They never sent me another one. Eventhough, the boat never left the state.

That's our fine government for ya'.


----------



## NottelyBILL (Jan 11, 2007)

they been sending me those things for 40 years and I just toss'em in the garbage. Having said that they will probably come and get me.


----------



## twtabb (Jan 16, 2007)

Here my deal. I got the notice asking for the boats value. Iwent to the tax wordydirtywordydirtywordydirty office and told I did not know the FMV and they said they would calculate the value and let me know. A few months later they sent me a tax bill and It was to late to appeal for this year but I could appeal it for next year.

My boat is a 1988 fish and ski barge  with a 55 ( 1988 model)  johnson not in good shape. Seats need to be recoverd and carpet replaced. Heres the value they placed on my boat and motor
$*10,786.00*
What can I do about that????


----------



## Nautical Son (Mar 6, 2007)

> My boat is a 1988 fish and ski barge with a 55 ( 1988 model) johnson not in good shape. Seats need to be recoverd and carpet replaced. Heres the value they placed on my boat and motor
> $10,786.00
> What can I do about that????



SELL IT TO THEM  j/k 

I don't care how old it is tell them it's worth 6k and they leave ya alone. Had to argue with the guy at Hall county over my sailboats value and told him I would bring the bill of sale down there and feed it to him if he didn't believe me. If you own several boats/jetskis register them in another family members name and avoid going over the 7500.00 limit or you may have to pony up the dough.


----------



## Boudreaux (Mar 8, 2007)

huntnnut said:


> 25/06
> 
> Seriously, I feel like I would have a hard time selling the boat for what the NADA list it's worth, even at the low retail value.  The TRUE value is only what someone would be willing to pay you for it and I feel the NADA retail values are to high with or w/o the accessories added into the equation.




I used this logic to appeal the value of my boat once.  

I had advertised the boat for a certian price, which was well below the assessed value.  I got few calls on it but obviously no one purchased it.  I sent a copy of the ad along with the appeal stating that if I couldn't sell it for $X, so I shouldn't have to pay tax on a value of $X+++.

They agreed and reduced the tax base of the boat.


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 8, 2007)

GA_Hunter said:


> I used this logic to appeal the value of my boat once.
> 
> I had advertised the boat for a certian price, which was well below the assessed value.  I got few calls on it but obviously no one purchased it.  I sent a copy of the ad along with the appeal stating that if I couldn't sell it for $X, so I shouldn't have to pay tax on a value of $X+++.
> 
> They agreed and reduced the tax base of the boat.




I hear ya, though my luck someone would want to buy it....


----------



## Jack Flynn (Mar 9, 2007)

huntnnut said:


> I bought my boat in November of 2005 out of State and the dealer by law had to advise the State of my purchase.  I then paid a GA State sales tax on it around the first of the year in 2006.
> 
> Why would I be sent a Marine Personal Property Tax Return again in 2007?  Surely, they aren't taxing me again for it, or are they?



That is specifically called "The Luxury Tax". You'll get one every year as long as you have a boat in Ga. just for owning it. You also have to pay the advolorum tax for the tag.........Wonder what they will think of next!


----------



## NottelyBILL (Mar 10, 2007)

they key off the boat trailer tag I think. Boar has to be in county over approx. 144 days. You might check that. So do this, move the boat around


----------



## James Vincent (Mar 10, 2007)

If you dont fill out form they will tax you at the orginal purchase price and not depreciate it 1 penny


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 11, 2007)

I always toss mine.
15 boats,one registered,one trailer tag for all trailer.They can KMA.
They want to assess a value to my boat ,i'll fill it w/ dog poop and call'em over, if that don't work...devalue it by putting a raciest name on it in 2' letters...
My SC bud got a bill from Beaufort Co. for $300 on a $100 sailboat he told them to pick it up and they shut up.


HOW IN THE WORLD DO YOU PAY STATE TAX ON SOMETHING BOUGHT OUT OF STATE?
cw


----------



## NottelyBILL (Mar 11, 2007)

been toss'm for 45 years


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 11, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> HOW IN THE WORLD DO YOU PAY STATE TAX ON SOMETHING BOUGHT OUT OF STATE?
> cw



I believe that the dealers are required by law to report the purchase to the State in which the purchaser resides, the state then submits the pertinent forms to you to fill out and include with the appropriate payment.


----------



## seaweaver (Mar 12, 2007)

But you bought it out of state.No transaction IN state. I hope it's an in-board because I think you got shafted.
I bought a coffee roaster from Fla. 18K... ga comes knocking w/ a hand out for that they are going to need a hose to clean what they receive.


----------



## huntnnut (Mar 12, 2007)

seaweaver said:


> But you bought it out of state.No transaction IN state. I hope it's an in-board because I think you got shafted.
> I bought a coffee roaster from Fla. 18K... ga comes knocking w/ a hand out for that they are going to need a hose to clean what they receive.



Nope, it's an outboard and I'm fairly certain the State can and will seek payment for sales tax even though the actual purchase was out of State.  

Registration of a power boat is required in GA and the registration may also have something to do with it.  I know the State was trying to pass legislation that would have required registration on 4-wheelers including those purchased by Georgia residents out of State.  As I understand it, this in part was an attempt to tax those also.


----------



## Incawoodsman (Mar 12, 2007)

Hmm.. Wonder what I am going to do.

    I bought my boat last year, and old 81 ranger bass boat with a 70 hp johnson, for $2,000. I never registered the boat and took it out for only 1 month. I am getting it ready for the new year and now have to register it. What do you think they will do from last year.

  Also I live in Paulding and the boat stays at Cobb, will that cause any complications with the registration-taxes, if so what can I do to avoid it?


----------

